

US Navy funds a massively online multiplayer game - amalag
http://www.fastcompany.com/1752574/the-us-navys-massively-multiplayer-pirate-hunting-game

======
amalag
Press release from Office of Naval Research, looks like it will run for 3
weeks: [http://www.onr.navy.mil/en/Media-Center/Press-
Releases/2011/...](http://www.onr.navy.mil/en/Media-Center/Press-
Releases/2011/MMOWGLI-Online-Wargame.aspx)

